# thread chasing



## Patrude (Jun 25, 2012)

I been turning some pretty cdecent lidded boxes, lid fit is improving. I been cinsidering to do some with threaded lids. but not quite sure how to go about it. I'm using a Jet Mini lathe, can slow to minimum rpm. any ideas? :dunno:


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2012)

I've dabbled a bit with hand chased threads, and it think it's fun. I've got the Sorby 20tpi set. I usually run my lathe between 350 and 450rpms for chasing threads. Dense woods are best... I've had luck with African blackwood and Aussie mallee burls. Boxwood and lignum vitae are both supposed to be good, but I've never had any. Adding a thin CA, I've managed threads in pear. I've heard of people using Mountain mahogany, dogwood, and holly, but I've never tried those either. A little pastewax before the final few passes with the chaser helps get cleaner threads. Hope that helps!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 25, 2012)

Like David I have dabbled but never fully embraced it. I have the 20 TPI set - but would recommend a coarser Thread. The holly will take threads ok if your chaser is extremely sharp, but I wouldn't rate it as good. Holly also has a lot of movement with moisture which is a bad mix with threads.


----------

